# Transfer from garmin edge 800 to android phone



## jesseruns (Mar 9, 2007)

This may be impossible but I'm trying to get my rides from the edge 800 to the internet. As I have no access to the internet or laptop at home I thought I could use my android phone to get it online (maybe transfer using the sd card), however I have no clue how or if this is possible. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

your rides get stored on the gps in the internal memory, not on the sd card. you might have an option in the GPS to save to the sd card, but I don't have that model so I can't say.

otherwise, you likely will not be able to do it. you need a device that has usb host capability (computer or tablet) and can access the gps as an external memory device. I have not seen a phone anywhere with that capability.


----------



## jesseruns (Mar 9, 2007)

bummer, Thanks for the information though. It was bugging me that I couldn't find any information on this problem. The search engines kept trying to tell me about using garmin apps on my phone which would be a poor substitute for what the edge can do for me.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Save to SD card*

Write your rides to the SD card on the 800. (You should be doing this anyway). If your phone takes SD cards then move the card to the phone. Then do a manual upload to Garmin Connect. Or try this app, GaCoMo. BTW, anybody with an Android phone should install Airdroid so you can transfer files between your phone and any computer via WiFi.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> Write your rides to the SD card on the 800. (You should be doing this anyway). If your phone takes SD cards then move the card to the phone. Then do a manual upload to Garmin Connect. Or try this app, GaCoMo. BTW, anybody with an Android phone should install Airdroid so you can transfer files between your phone and any computer via WiFi.


Nice.

I have a 23G Dropbox account and a 50G Box account that lets me transfer via 
wifi or 3g from anywhere. Same thing, bigger cloud, more locations for access. 

Too bad the transfer files that the 705 and 800 have is ANT+ and not BT, for those who want to do this.
Garmin | Learning Center | Training Videos | Edge 705


----------

